# Basingstoke WW2 defences - August 2014



## Newage (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All

After a lead I found about "Bunkers" in Basingstoke I had to have a look, the location is slap bang in the center of Basingstoke, At first I though the structure was a small water reservoir
but then I found loop holes along both sides, after more crashing and thrashing through bushes I found another 2 defence structures.

They are all sealed with steel plates over the emergency exits and all the steps leading down have been back filled, very odd as to the location.

1






2





3





I managed to get the camera through one of the loop holes to get some in side shots.

4





5





6





Thanks for looking, it is a very odd location any thoughts would be good, there are a few more
pictures on my FlickR page goto :- https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157646136423861/

Cheers Newage


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a new one,nothing showing on the DOB data base,Captain Pies will be a happy chum.Looks like it could be defending a fork in the road on what back then may have been a major junction where the roads to Andover and Winchester split.


----------



## Newage (Aug 6, 2014)

More info, have been told these are air raid shelters, the loop holes are Infact air vents.

So there you go.

Cheers newage


----------



## krela (Aug 6, 2014)

That looks about right. Cheers Newage.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh well another theory shot down in flames,cheers for the info


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 8, 2014)

Interesting stuff mate. Inside they are not dissimilar to the one found in Carshalton a couple of years ago, but the concrete on the top looks a bit more unusual. Still, a good find though....
GDZ


----------



## Munchh (Aug 9, 2014)

Definitely Air Raid Shelters as has been said. The steel plates were both inside and out and filled with a loose core material. In an emergency, the inner plate could be released by undoing the wing nuts and then pushing the outer plate clear to escape. Great find Newage.


----------



## silverhatch (Aug 20, 2014)

*Bunkers*

they are 3 air raid shelters and the plates are to keep the locals out
this is some of several locally
i am local


----------



## Newage (Aug 21, 2014)

Any thoughts as to where the others are?

Cheers Newage


----------

